# Hello!!!



## harsharcr (May 17, 2009)

I am -18 and believe this is not a +18 site!!!
I love photography, though many of my friends it's way too stupid!!
I've been uploadin some of my images but believe that my pics are noticed by none cuz mine is not such a famous blog.
I would like at least some of u to just have a look at my blog!!
MY BLOG <-- The link!!
and at last i am not a spammer


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

My only comment is that you need to make your watermark more discreet, it kills some of your images(which are quite good actually =]).

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## ineedateam1 (May 28, 2009)

Yea fix that watermark  

Other then that nice ! ray:


----------

